

An archive of all-fiction pulpwood magazines from 1896 - 1946 - thisjepisje
http://www.pulpmags.org/default.htm

======
VMG
All the covers seem to be low-res unfortunately

See also: [http://comicbookplus.com/](http://comicbookplus.com/) for many
comics that have gone into public domain. Recently used some cartoon images
from there for a presentation in lieu of standard clip-art.

------
sboak
One of the highlights is reading the long-copy advertising on the back covers

------
mathattack
I could see pissing away an awful lot of time on this. It's almost like I'd
rather wait until I'm 60 to dig in. :-)

------
peterwwillis
There's a bunch of really amazing SF writers mixed into much of the pulp, like
Philip K. Dick, Lovecraft, Poe, etc. There seems to be a lack of a large
amount of the old serials but a few of them remain.

Weird and annoying: The copyright expired on much of the works, yet some of
the archives refuse to display the text on copyright grounds. Take for example
"The Variable Man" [1], which Wikipedia [2] claims copyright already expired
on due to lack of renewal. So probably a bunch of these issues could be
released if they reviewed the records. (Luckily the Gutenberg Project has a
copy available [3])

[http://www.unz.org/Pub/AmazingSF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/AmazingSF)
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/WeirdTales](http://www.unz.org/Pub/WeirdTales)
[http://www.pulpmags.org/weird_tales_page.html](http://www.pulpmags.org/weird_tales_page.html)
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasticMysteries](http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasticMysteries)
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasticNovelsSF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasticNovelsSF)
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasySF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/FantasySF)
[http://quod.lib.umich.edu/m/moa/ADT1736.0001.001?c=moa;c=moa...](http://quod.lib.umich.edu/m/moa/ADT1736.0001.001?c=moa;c=moajrnl;g=moagrp;rgn=full+text;view=toc;xc=1;q1=Weird+Tales)

[1]
[http://www.unz.org/Pub/SpaceSF-1953sep-00006?View=PDF](http://www.unz.org/Pub/SpaceSF-1953sep-00006?View=PDF)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Variable_Man#Copyright_sta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Variable_Man#Copyright_status)
[3]
[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/32154/32154-h/32154-h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/32154/32154-h/32154-h.htm)

